# Jemand Erfahrung mit Finanzierung bei Mindfactory?



## mashcs (1. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Finanzierung bei Mindfactory?

z.b. wie lange es gedauert hat bis ihr die Ware hattet etc?


----------



## Combi (1. Januar 2017)

les dir den text durch auf der mf seite....
wenn die finanzierung durch ist,wird verschickt.
bis es durch ist,ca 4 tage.
lieferbar,geht sofort raus.
zusammenbau,zb system..ca plus 2 tage.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Januar 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du genau vorhast, aber du solltest dir gut überlegen, ob du in einem Jahr noch die Hardware von heute bezahlen möchtest....nur mal als Tipp am Rande


----------



## mashcs (1. Januar 2017)

Combi schrieb:


> les dir den text durch auf der mf seite....
> wenn die finanzierung durch ist,wird verschickt.
> bis es durch ist,ca 4 tage.
> lieferbar,geht sofort raus.
> zusammenbau,zb system..ca plus 2 tage.



Wenn ich morgen den Vertrag bei der Post abgebe dann wird die Santander Bank Donnerstag fertig sein und Samstag sind die Sachen da?



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du genau vorhast, aber du solltest dir gut überlegen, ob du in einem Jahr noch die Hardware von heute bezahlen möchtest....nur mal als Tipp am Rande



Ich bin 17 und darf das noch nicht bestellen. Gehe nebenbei Arbeiten doch die Ratenzahlung läuft über meinen Vater dem ich nartürlich das Geld gebe und mit 6 Raten pro 130€ kann ich leben.


----------



## Lupoc (2. Januar 2017)

Und warum gibt dir dein Vater nicht einfach das Geld und du zahlst es ihm jeden Monat mit 130€ zurück?


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Und warum gibt dir dein Vater nicht einfach das Geld und du zahlst es ihm jeden Monat mit 130€ zurück?



Weil er nicht einfach so fast 1000€ blechen kann vorallem nach Weihnachten, wir sind auch nicht reich...

außerdem hat das Null mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2017)

Wobei so ein Ratenkauf natürlich effektiv teurer ist und auch bei Schufa usw. eingetragen wird.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Januar 2017)

Lol, 7,9% Zinsen ^^ Naja, muss jeder selber wissen. 

Ablauf: Daten ausdrucken und per Postident Verfahren legitimieren lassen. Die Unterlagen werden dann zur Bank geschickt. dauert ca. 3-4 Werktage, bis die Dinger bearbeitet und freigegeben sind.

Dann wird MF mitgeteilt, das alles in Ordung ist, erst dann bewegt sich etwas. 

Bis Samstag die Klamotten zu bekommen, halte ich für sehr sportlich und nicht machbar.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2017)

Ja Ratenkauf ist meist teurer, aber was ist so schlimm daran, wenn es bei der Schufa eingetragen wird?
Wenn man sein Kredit immer fristgerecht zurückzahlt, ist das eher positiv.

Als ich das letzte Mal was mit der Santander finanziert habe, bin ich morgens zur Post und hab den Postident gemacht.
Und zwei Tage später habe ich die Versandmitteilung von Alternate gekriegt.
Es kann also auch schnell gehen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2017)

Auf Pump kaufen ist nie eine Gute Idee, außer vielleicht bei Immobilien und co.
Vorallem bei so "kleinen" Beträgen wie einem PC-Kauf <1000€ würde ich an der Stelle vom TE besser noch ein paar Monate sparen anstatt jetzt auf biegen und brechen irgendwie an den PC zu kommen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2017)

Ob man jetzt jeden Monat spart oder es anders herum macht, ist doch im Prinzip egal.
Kommen halt Zinsen drauf, das macht es teurer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt jeden Monat spart oder es anders herum macht, ist doch im Prinzip egal.
> Kommen halt Zinsen drauf, das macht es teurer.


Wenn man Dinge braucht, z.B. für Schule, Ausbildung, Studium, Hobby, Arbeit dann ist manchmal der saure Apfel besser, als kein Apfel. Und die Zinsen sind aktuell ganz erträglich.

Interessant wäre trotzdem die Zusammenstelluing und der Einsatzzweck. Da finden wir sicherlich 50,-€ Einsparpotential...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (2. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob man jetzt jeden Monat spart oder es anders herum macht, ist doch im Prinzip egal.
> Kommen halt Zinsen drauf, das macht es teurer.



Nee, ist nicht egal. Mit einer Finanzierung bei sowas lebt man mMn eindeutig über seinen Verhältnissen, zahlt unnötig Geld für Zinsen und sowas kann auch ganz schnell zur Schuldenfalle werden. 
Gerade dann, wenn ungeplante Ausgaben hinzukommen, dann guckt man in die Röhre.
Gibt ja mittlerweile viele Personen die jedes Elektrogerät finanzieren wollen/müssen


----------



## Eddy08 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich persönlich würde Ratenkauf nur bei Sachen machen ohne die ich nicht leben könnte. Meine Meinung zum Ratenkauf von Hardware ist eigentlich so, Kauf ich heute hab ich Hardware von Heute für die ich bis in x Monaten noch Geld bezahle. Spare ich das Geld von x Monaten, hab ich neuere Hardware oder die Hardware von "damals" zum günstigeren Preis. 

vielleicht tut es auch erst mal nen Rechner für ein bisschen weniger, aufrüsten kann man ja immer noch, wenn man dann flüssiger ist. Stimme der Vernunft und so

Abschließend nochmal direkt zum Thema, hab nen Kumpel der regelmäßig über MF Hardware finanziert und der hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, waren auch immer so 1000-1500€ auf 6 Monate


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja Ratenkauf ist meist teurer, aber was ist so schlimm daran, wenn es bei der Schufa eingetragen wird?
> Wenn man sein Kredit immer fristgerecht zurückzahlt, ist das eher positiv.
> 
> Als ich das letzte Mal was mit der Santander finanziert habe, bin ich morgens zur Post und hab den Postident gemacht.
> ...



Hört sich doch gut an! Denkst du wenn ich den Antrag heute Abschicke das die Sachen bis Samstag da sind? 



Eddy08 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Ratenkauf nur bei Sachen machen ohne die ich nicht leben könnte. Meine Meinung zum Ratenkauf von Hardware ist eigentlich so, Kauf ich heute hab ich Hardware von Heute für die ich bis in x Monaten noch Geld bezahle. Spare ich das Geld von x Monaten, hab ich neuere Hardware oder die Hardware von "damals" zum günstigeren Preis.
> 
> vielleicht tut es auch erst mal nen Rechner für ein bisschen weniger, aufrüsten kann man ja immer noch, wenn man dann flüssiger ist. Stimme der Vernunft und so
> 
> Abschließend nochmal direkt zum Thema, hab nen Kumpel der regelmäßig über MF Hardware finanziert und der hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, waren auch immer so 1000-1500€ auf 6 Monate



Kannst ihn vielleicht Fragen wie lange es gedauert hat bis er die Ware bekommen hat?


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2017)

mashcs schrieb:


> Ich bin 17 und darf das noch nicht bestellen. Gehe nebenbei Arbeiten doch die Ratenzahlung läuft über meinen Vater dem ich nartürlich das Geld gebe und mit 6 Raten pro 130€ kann ich leben.



Hast du mal bei Mindfactory nachgefragt, wie lange das dauern wird?
Die können dir das am Besten sagen.


----------



## Eddy08 (2. Januar 2017)

mashcs schrieb:


> Kannst ihn vielleicht Fragen wie lange es gedauert hat bis er die Ware bekommen hat?



hab gerade mal über WhatsApp nachgefragt er sagt so 7-8 Werktage


----------



## XE85 (2. Januar 2017)

@mashcs .. würdest du bitte aufhören Doppelposts zu erstellen, danke! Wir haben eine Bearbeiten Funktion.

Ab sofort werden die Doppelposts gelöscht.


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

Eddy08 schrieb:


> hab gerade mal über WhatsApp nachgefragt er sagt so 7-8 Werktage



Ok vielen Dank!  
Ich glaube das hängt auch davon ab ob das Produkt schon im Lager ist oder nicht oder ob er z.b. den Brief erst Freitag abgegeben hat.

Ich hoffe das meine Produkte schnell da sind


----------



## Eddy08 (2. Januar 2017)

Kannst deine Erfahrungen ja auch mal wiedergeben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

Eddy08 schrieb:


> Kannst deine Erfahrungen ja auch mal wiedergeben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Ja werd ich machen wenn alles abgeschlossen ist

Neuigkeiten:

Habe mal bei der Bank angerufen und die meinten, weil ich den Vertrag heute abgeschickt habe, dass er morgen ankommen wird und am gleichen Tag bearbeitet wird.
Die nette Frau am Telefon meinte das ich mir keine Sorgen machen solle, weil sie glaubt das die Bestellung Donnerstag oder Freitag rausgehen wird wenn der Kredit angenommen wird und alle Sachen im Lager vorhanden sind.


----------



## Kindercola (2. Januar 2017)

Mal nur so nebenbei ^^ wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen eventuell ein Privatkredit von der Hausbank zu beanspruchen? Da dürfte man doch locker und 7% Zinsen kommen.... Macht zwar auf die geringe Laufzeit den Kohl auch nicht so fett. Aber gespart ist gespart  

Aber gut. Viel Spaß dann mit den Teilen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2017)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Mal nur so nebenbei ^^ wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen eventuell ein Privatkredit von der Hausbank zu beanspruchen?


Das dauert doch noch viel länger....


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Januar 2017)

3 bis 4 Tage. Dafür nur 1.8℅ zinsen


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> 3 bis 4 Tage. Dafür nur 1.8℅ zinsen



mir war es eigentlich egal aber ich brauche die Dinge etwas schneller und ja ^^


----------



## ITZetteus (2. Januar 2017)

Also so ein Papa hätte ich auch gerne 😂

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du genau vorhast, aber du solltest dir gut überlegen, ob du in einem Jahr noch die Hardware von heute bezahlen möchtest....nur mal als Tipp am Rande



Sehe ich ähnlich. Spar lieber. Hardware "langfristig" zu finanzieren ist bullshit. Zumindest sehe ich das so.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2017)

Nen 1000€ PC auf Pump?  Spar das Geld lieber an... So ab 8000-10000 Euro ist das ja ok aber bei 1000€ auf jeden Fall ansparen oder ganz bleiben lassen.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Januar 2017)

Ein Zeitraum von 6 Monaten lässt sich doch noch recht gut überblicken. Wenn er weiß, er kann die 6 Raten zahlen, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Bis auf das auslaufen der WoW Mitgliedschaft, dürften keine unerwarteten Kosten mit 17 auftreten 😂

Da finde ich kleine Verträge wie z.B. einen Handyvertrag über 2 Jahre a 50€ viel schlimmer. So etwas treibt viele viel eher in die Schuldenfalle und keine Ratenzahlung über ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Januar 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja Ratenkauf ist meist teurer, aber was ist so schlimm daran, wenn es bei der Schufa eingetragen wird?
> Wenn man sein Kredit immer fristgerecht zurückzahlt, ist das eher positiv.



Indirekt hast du Recht.
Ich habe mal vor 7 jahren einen 4000€ Dispositionkredit(Eintragung),nicht bekommen weil ich keine Schufawertung bekommen konnte.
Da ich nie dort eingetragen wurde durch irgendwas. Was eine Negativ-Wertung im System zur Folge hat, weil das zahlungs verhalten nicht Eingestuft werden kann.
Obwohl es nur zur Sicherheit war und über Barmittel mehr als Gedeckt war.
Aber ein Kredit ist natürlich Negativ.
Heute ist es Gang und Gebe das mit nicht existierendem Geld gearbeitet wird(Privat oder Gewerblich) Sogar für kleine Dinge wie Sofa´s TV Geräte..e.t.c.. 
Und die Leute kaufen Sachen, die sie sich eigentlich gar nicht leisten könnten. Das ist ein Tiefer Moralischer fall.

Mein Papi hat immer gesagt: Geld Leien; Nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht, und man keine Wahl hat.
Hauskauf o.ä. auch ein Auto dürfte kein Grund für einen Kredit sein(Meine Meinung)

@Themenstarter
Also mit reich hat das nix zu tun wenn ich das Geld nicht habe kann ich das nicht kaufen Fertig, und wenn doch(über einen Kredit) hat man natürlich eine Schuld die natürlich mit Negativ Folgen behaftet ist.
"Reich" per Definition ist hier wohl kaum einer. Aber Arbeiten kann man nur mit etwas was man hat.. oder irre ich mich?


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Januar 2017)

Und dann kommt der Führerschein, das erste Auto, Geld gibts ja auch kaum was in der Ausbildung... 1000€ nimmt man nicht auf Raten, egal wann wer wieso. Luxusgut für 1000€ zu teuer -> ansparen oder -> sein lassen. Alles was man angespart, kann man auch für Luxusgüter verkloppen. Das Geld war vorher ja über. Nur auf Pump sollte man das sein lassen, zumal das saumäßig teuer ist.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Januar 2017)

Sehe ich generell auch so, aber wenn er das so möchte spricht doch nichts dagegen. 

Was du aufzählst sind ja keine Kosten die vom Himmel fallen. Wenn man von nirgendwo anders Geld herbekommen kann, man aber nebenbei etwas Geld verdient und man (vielleicht ist der PC ja kaputt) unbedingt jetzt einen neuen braucht, dann spricht da doch nichts gegen.


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2017)

mashcs schrieb:


> ...außerdem hat das Null mit dem Thema zu tun



Das sehe ich auch so. Hier wurde nur nach einer Erfahrung bezüglich der Abwicklung einer Finanzierung gefragt, nicht aber seitenweise nach gutgemeinten Ratschlägen. Da die Belange des Threaderstellers bereits nach wenigen Beiträgen beantwortet wurden, muss hier nicht weiter über Sinn oder Unsinn einer Finanzierung diskutiert werden. 

Wünsche und Möglichkeiten sind nunmal für manchen hier ein großer Gegensatz, den aber niemand zu bewerten hat.


----------

